# Some fairly recent art.



## mygrain

These are a few things I've done recently. I use Painter 9 for most of the work and Photoshop 6 for the filters ...on a mac with a wacom tablet. 






"The Angry Chair"...if you know me at all this is self explainatory.





"Forest Protector"...I'm a geek...what can I say...D&D rules!





"Embedded"...resulted from a session of aggressive art therapy.





"A Boy and His Axe"...a tribute to the "Fool Killer" by Helen Eustis.


----------



## TPOL

cool drawings! you use that wacom tablet well.


----------



## anua

really like the first one, mygrain!!!


----------



## ferny

Holly ****! You have no idea how impressed I am! :shock:

Great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz

great drawings mygrain! do you know this page? www.conceptart.org , you can post your drawings in the forum there, its a really cool page...........
hey, im new so i dont know you but by any chance does the first drawing has something in common with alice in chain´s song "angry chair"? 
yeah D%D rules!!


----------



## Anaglyph

Great drawings!


----------



## mygrain

Ramiro Orensanz said:
			
		

> great drawings mygrain! do you know this page? www.conceptart.org , you can post your drawings in the forum there, its a really cool page...........
> hey, im new so i dont know you but by any chance does the first drawing has something in common with alice in chain´s song "angry chair"?
> yeah D%D rules!!



This is where I've posted most of my fantasy work... http://www.epilogue.net/index.html  it's were most of the big-wigs of the industry hang out...connections, connections, connections... :mrgreen: 

but i will absolutely check out that site...and nope on the alice in chains thing...i never thought of that...no it actually has alot to do with my personality and where i would get put as a child when I through a temper tantrum...not much has changed since then either...lol.


Thanks you guys!!


----------



## Corry

Awesome! I'm gonna have to show these to my boyfriend...especially the forest protector one...course, I can't show him til he gets home from playing *D&D*!!!!!


----------



## Karalee

Damn dude, youve got mad skills Mygrain!!  This stuff is crazy, I especially love 'embedded', mainly because I can relate to agressive art therapy


----------



## photo gal

Wow Mygrain these are crazy cool......I have to say I really dig embedded!!  Great work!  : )


----------



## Alison

Really awesome work! My personal favorite is the Forest Protector, but they are all amazing in their own right.


----------



## JohnMF

ive been looking for some decent software i could use like this with my wacom board. Is painter 9 the best to get?

BTW great paintings!


----------



## Verbal

Yeah, I would say it is.  Some people use PhotoPaint though, and some even use Photoshop.  But I would say for this type of art Painter 9 is your best bet.


----------



## clemeys

my fav is the forest guy...reminds me of robin hood type stuff.  love the woods and bows and arrows...makes my inner child come out and wanna go play in the make believe forest.


----------



## mygrain

JohnMF said:
			
		

> ive been looking for some decent software i could use like this with my wacom board. Is painter 9 the best to get?
> 
> BTW great paintings!



Painter 9 is great for the fine art side of it- you have tons of brushes and media options...photoshop works wonders on the tweaking though. I've seen amazing stuff coming out of both and GIMP (a free unix based art program similar to PS) as well. 

What kind of Wacom tablet do you have...I've been saving up for a Intuos 12X12 for sometime.

Thanks for the ever so cool comments!!


----------



## Rob

Awesome dude! I just can't draw, or paint.


----------



## Rapala46

mad cool


----------



## jeroen

Nice stuff. I like the first and the last.
I feel like I have seen it before. You don't post on CGTalk by any chance?


----------



## mygrain

jeroen said:
			
		

> Nice stuff. I like the first and the last.
> I feel like I have seen it before. You don't post on CGTalk by any chance?



I have posted there once or twice...i usually hang around the epilogue.com site though. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## danalec99

the third one is freakin awesome!!


----------



## arterture

Great illustrations, but the thing that i think separates them from other illustrations is your extremely successful use of color variation.


----------



## mygrain

arterture said:
			
		

> Great illustrations, but the thing that i think separates them from other illustrations is your extremely successful use of color variation.



Yeah...most of my work is monochromatic... it sets the mood i think.

Thanks everyone for the kindness!!


----------



## aprilraven

mygrain...

i dont know what to say...these left me speechless..and everytime i saw one, i thought, thats his best, then see another one..and think, nah, that is the best... unreal... great talent!!


----------



## ClarkKent

Visually stunning.  I'm impressed, great work!


----------



## scoob

great!!! all of them are great!! :thumbup:


----------

